# Eco Complete lifespan?



## heckeng (Jan 15, 2006)

I am debating between Flourite and Eco-Complete. I am leaning towards Flourite due to it not being able to be "used up". As the clay breaks down over time, it releases more nutrients. Is the EC the same, or does it just leach out nutrients for a while and then you are left with dead soil after a year or two? 


Thanks,
Scott


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

heres a link talking about eco completes lifespan http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=193155&postcount=39


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

both will last forever and wont run out of nutrients


----------



## banderbe (Oct 10, 2005)

bigstick120 said:


> both will last forever and wont run out of nutrients


Ha. Good one.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

I doubt it. I've heard it raises both your gH and kH, which probably means it has some CaCO3. If you don't mind that, go with Gray Coast (exact same thing as Onyx, just much cheaper) by Seachem. Much better than the EC, IMO.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> I doubt it. I've heard it raises both your gH and kH, which probably means it has some CaCO3. If you don't mind that, go with Gray Coast (exact same thing as Onyx, just much cheaper) by Seachem. Much better than the EC, IMO.


Any KH/GH increase that I've experienced using EC (3 bags in the 30g; 5 bags in the 46g) has been the result of the "water" that is packaged with the substrate. If you pour off that water, and rinse the substrate, it has no effect on KH/GH.

I've had a tank set up with EC for two years, and it is still growing plants nicely. I think all the talk of substrate nutrients is a bit overblown, so long as your substrate is aged and not compacted. I recently tore my 46g apart, and started with a new aquascape. I can say with confidence that the plants in the "aged" EC are doing much better than plants in brand new EC.

That said, all this talk of EC lasting "forever" or "not" is the wrong approach to the question. The question should be, does EC leach out nutrients or not? If the answer is yes, then why should we expect all the "good" stuff to leach out and then be done. From my acedemic studies of Mineralogy and Petrology (Min/Pet), I know that all exposed igneous rock is slowly (chemically) weathered. The result is clay and "nutrients". Why would we expect EC to be any different. It's igneous.

The only question is, does the condition of an aquarium allow for a slow, breakdown of the substrate, or doesn't it? EC is not "candy-coated" with nutrients. They aren't dissolved out like salt. The nutrients are tied up in the rock. It is _made_ of them. When it's broken down, it must release things like K, FE, CA, etc - components of igneous rock.

So, either it chemically weathers (at a rate fast enough to deliver sufficient nutrient to plants), or it does not. Talk of "how long" is not the proper question. We should be asking "at what rate".


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

banderbe said:


> Ha. Good one.


Do you have any useful insight as to why you disagree or just a smart comment??


----------



## banderbe (Oct 10, 2005)

bigstick120 said:


> Do you have any useful insight as to why you disagree or just a smart comment??


Nothing lasts forever, not even diamonds.


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

But they do last longer than your lifetime don't they? Why have some rocks been around for millions of years? Why have diamonds been around for so long? Why wouldn't a basaltic mineral out live you?


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Opiesilver said:


> But they do last longer than your lifetime don't they? Why have some rocks been around for millions of years? Why have diamonds been around for so long? Why wouldn't a basaltic mineral out live you?


"Humans are like butterflies that flutter for a day, and think it is forever"

- Carl Sagan, "Cosmos"


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

unirdna said:


> So, either it chemically weathers (at a rate fast enough to deliver sufficient nutrient to plants), or it does not. Talk of "how long" is not the proper question. We should be asking "at what rate".


I'd agree with that question. Maybe someone smarter than myself could answer that with a definitive answer.


----------



## krazykidd86 (Jul 27, 2005)

I wouldn't get hung up on whether or not Eco Complete's Nutrients will last forever or not. Plants will grow in gravel. But like all substrates additional plant root tabs placed in the substrate will recharge the substrate for a few months or so. Go with what looks good to you, flourite is decent looking and nice from a change of black, but I would start off with eco complete so you won't have to go through hours of rinsing.

Best of Luck roud:

the KIDD


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

Of all my tanks, I like the ones that have Rose Quartzite substrate the best. the quartzite has no plant growing properties at all other than the grain size. I go through a lot of root tabs in those tanks.


----------

